# My 90l tank



## lilirose (14 Aug 2020)

I've been rabbiting on about this tank on this thread, figured I ought to post some pics to prove that I don't think a single moss ball and a couple of anubias counts as "densely planted". 

It's hard to get a decent FTS as I've only a phone camera and the tank is long and shallow, have done the best I can and also included three closeups from end to end. 

This tank is objectively a mess right now- I have cable/airline management issues, the lovely mangrove root (which is full of holes and hollows) is barely visible and the seriyu stone are both totally obscured, I need to trim the bolbitis and the Windelov java fern by at least half, but I'm waiting until I have another tank ready to accept the trimmings as I can't bear to throw them out! I also have a planaria infestation, they don't seem to be doing any harm (the shrimp are breeding well).  Those dying Pogostemon Erectus don't do too well in a low-tech tank, I need to re-do that end (the HMF is a black thing in the corner of that shot). And of course the acrylic lid is bowing, it's just straight up ugly.


----------



## Melll (14 Aug 2020)

Now that`s a planted tank 😃👍


----------



## lilirose (14 Aug 2020)

Thanks. It's long overdue a good sort-out, delayed it because I didn't want to stress the imbellis. I guess that's not a problem anymore!


----------



## fishhobbi (15 Aug 2020)

The shrimp color is fantastic! It says that the whole planting of aquarium fits them well. Good job!


----------



## lilirose (15 Aug 2020)

fishhobbi said:


> The shrimp color is fantastic! It says that the whole planting of aquarium fits them well. Good job!


 
Cheers! They're actually Painted Fire Red culls from a dedicated PFR tank- in other words they weren't colourful enough to stay in the breeding tank. They're doing extremely well in there, though.


----------



## dw1305 (15 Aug 2020)

Hi all, 





Melll said:


> Now that`s a planted tank 😃👍


Yes that is a perfect tank.

cheers Darrel


----------



## lilirose (15 Aug 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, Yes that is a perfect tank.
> 
> cheers Darrel




Wow, high praise- I know you from many other places Darrel, if you're not being sarcastic then I'm in shock!

The tank is a complete mess, I was a bit embarrassed about sharing it to be honest! Looking forward to showing something that is an actual scape instead of masses of random plants allowed to grow at will!


----------



## dw1305 (15 Aug 2020)

Hi all, 





lilirose said:


> if you're not being sarcastic then I'm in shock!


No, that is definitely my kind of tank.

Here is <"one of mine">.






lilirose said:


> I know you from many other places Darrel,


I post here, on <"PlanetCatfish"> and <"Apistogramma Forums",> but much the same content.

cheers Darrel


----------



## lilirose (15 Aug 2020)

Well, thank you for giving me a much needed smile, Darrel. I agree, your tank is beautiful. We exchanged a couple of posts on Planet Catfish a year or so ago when I was setting up my RO unit- I've pygmy cories in that tank.  I have lurked here for a long time as well, just finally decided to start talking, and have learned a lot over the past year or so, whilst lurking, from what you have said.


----------



## mort (16 Aug 2020)

My kind of tank as well. If it makes you feel any better, your tank looks like mind did after I'd removed a bucket worth of plants. I had to top up about 10 liters in a 120


----------



## lilirose (31 Aug 2020)

Not sure if I should start a new thread, or if this will be seen:
This tank is just over a year old now. It's worm castings capped with sand, it's doing great for the most part- the pics above are pretty current. One end needs replanted- I mean the left side, where there is a hybrid HMF and some manky looking  Hygrophilia and a little Pogostemon Erectus that is barely alive. There is about an inch of mulm over very fine sand over worm dirt. I want to put a big Crypt there instead...could I just cap it with sand again, or is that crazy talk?


----------



## lilirose (2 Sep 2020)

Sorry if it's rude to bump, just hoping for a response. I've just noticed that my Pygmy Cories are kicking up the mulm in that section of the tank, resulting in frequent "dust storms". Can I recap it, or no?


----------



## mort (2 Sep 2020)

You will be fine to just cap it. On the plus side cories investigating the mulm can be a sign that they are getting ready to spawn as this happens when they see the building blocks of live foods for their young. So if the mulm isn't creating a massive problem, and the female cories are looking plump, don't rush just yet, to cap it.


----------



## lilirose (2 Sep 2020)

Thank you for the response! The tank has a pretty severe planaria infestation, so any eggs laid will likely be eaten. I've been trying to decide if I should treat it with Panacur or not. The main hesitation is my snails and the many recommendations online saying "make sure you vaccum the gravel thoroughly after finishing the treatment"- that's not going to be possible in this tank, so I was fearing that it would be unsafe for snails forever.

That said, I added three Dwarf Gouramis the other day and they appear to be eating every planaria that they encounter, so maybe they will help me balance it out again.


----------



## mort (2 Sep 2020)

I think with panacur the planaria often die in the upper levels of the substrate, so syphoning, cleans up the decaying matter. If you have a real infestation then these dying planaria can be problematic but with low numbers it might not be necessary to clear up. I also think that the eggs or planaria can survive the treatment deeper in the substrate so you might need several repeat treatments.

It good that the dwarf gourami eat them and I wouldn't be surprised if your cories are eating a few as well.


----------



## lilirose (2 Sep 2020)

mort said:


> I think with panacur the planaria often die in the upper levels of the substrate, so syphoning, cleans up the decaying matter. If you have a real infestation then these dying planaria can be problematic but with low numbers it might not be necessary to clear up. I also think that the eggs or planaria can survive the treatment deeper in the substrate so you might need several repeat treatments.
> 
> It good that the dwarf gourami eat them and I wouldn't be surprised if your cories are eating a few as well.



I've had the cories for a year now and the planaria problem for about six months. I'd have been more concerned about the planaria if I'd seen evidence that they were actually preying on the Neocaridina in the tank as pretty much the entire Internet claims they will do...but one thing I have learned from my short time posting on this forum is that, when it comes to aquarium keeping, listening to "pretty much the entire Internet" is as inadvisable as listening to the kid that works at the LFS.

Much to my shock, the male dwarf Gourami built a bubble nest and I saw him in a spawning embrace with one of the females when I went in for a closer look. They've only been in the tank for two days!


----------



## Melll (2 Sep 2020)

lilirose said:


> Much to my shock, the male dwarf Gourami built a bubble nest and I saw him in a spawning embrace with one of the females




It must have been you playing Barry White songs that did it 😄


----------



## lilirose (5 Sep 2020)

The mulm at the filter end of the tan is getting a bit out of hand. There's a female Gourami down near the bottom of this pic:





Obvs will be cleaning the filter tomorrow (which is an enormous pain). But the Gouramis have been spawning/displaying spawning behaviour since two days after I got them, and it actually looks a bit like their natural habitat.


----------



## lilirose (6 Nov 2020)

Just a small update- the Dwarf Gouramis died fairly quickly, my research says that they usually do.  Won't be trying them again. The male lingered until mid-October and really broke my heart, I wanted him to live!

Today they were replaced with a lovely gaggle of Honey Gouramis, who are still feeling shy but look healthy enough... there are four of them but couldn't get them all in one shot and don't want to stress them out further as they were in the post overnight...


----------



## Ady34 (6 Nov 2020)

Sorry about the dwarfs, unfortunately they seem to be a weakened strain nowadays. Honey gourami are a much better option.
Cheerio,


----------



## lilirose (6 Nov 2020)

Ady34 said:


> Sorry about the dwarfs, unfortunately they seem to be a weakened strain nowadays. Honey gourami are a much better option.
> Cheerio,



I agree, I should have done more research before I bought the Dwarf Gouramis but I'd always wanted them and wrongly believed that the new LFS where I got them had a "good source". In hindsight, I don't think there is any such thing anymore when it comes to that species.

Hopefully these will be as hardy as the Pygmy Corys and Ember Tetras who have been happy in the tank for more than a year now...


----------



## Hufsa (6 Nov 2020)

Dwarf gouramis are a struggle to keep alive it seems, and if they stick around long enough in the LFS you can usually see them break out with the iridovirus. But the Honeys seem blessedly resistant to this virus, even if they are housed together with Dwarfs. Honey gouramis are lovely fish and I have no doubt you will grow to love them 😊


----------



## Wolf6 (7 Nov 2020)

Lovely fish, had them several times, always fun to watch their behaviour


----------



## Karmicnull (9 Nov 2020)

lilirose said:


> I'm waiting until I have another tank ready to accept the trimmings as I can't bear to throw them out!


I am so on the same page on this.  It goes against every fibre to contemplate throwing out perfectly viable cuttings.  



lilirose said:


> Just a small update- the Dwarf Gouramis died fairly quickly, my research says that they usually do.  Won't be trying them again.


I think this makes my mind - I've been contemplating Dwarf Gouramis - they are beautiful -  but I think I will go Pearl instead.

  Simon


----------



## Fred Dulley (17 Nov 2020)

Have you dosed the Panacur yet?
I'm sure some folks will have different opinions but I wanted to warn you about panacur based on my own experience.
I dosed it a few months ago and wish I hadn't. 
I dosed the recommended dosage in my 125litre and it was awful. The powder didnt dissolve properly and pretty much coated the plants. Over the next few days the plants began shutting down and algae started dominating everything. Honestly within a day the glass would be covered again. As advised, I didnt do a water change until 7 days time because I wanted the planaria to die and for the panacur to work. Otherwise it would have all been for nothing.
After all these knock on effects the water quality must have suffered and I lost 6 Rummynose due to some odd fungus and I lost 10 Cherry shrimp.
Finally the tank is recovering. At least the planaria are dead.
Just by 2 pence.


----------

